# Retrofit Source installation infos



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello, I saw pictures on Google of the cruze with TRS projectors and I would like to know where I can have the infos to make this job on cruze with all installation and wiring harness?


Pictures or vidéos


Thanks.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of the photo links are broken but this write up should help you...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13229


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CarID.com has retrofit projector systems for the Cruze.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's mine http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/13444-retrofit-mini-h1-6-0s.html


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you guys.


I would like to try the new version of the Morimoto Mini D2S 3.0 (Square) and I imagine than the method used for the D2S is the same as the 6.0 H1?


My concern is than I want to use my original headlights and I would like to know if the heat gun is also a good method.


Why the heat gun? Just because I already try to open the Cobalt headlights and there was the smoke in the oven. (250 degrees for 7 minutes)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Fran, don't bother trying to open these. You will have a bad time.
Pick up some aftermarket from eBay.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

I found two models on Ebay.


First: With two adjuster screws for up and down, left and right (Plastic gears)


Second: Like the original headlights with one adjuster screw for up and down. (Also plastic gear)


What is the best choice ?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Up and down is all you really need. Make sure they are depo or tyc brand and your good to go. Save yourself the trouble and use an oven. I would suggest this process for opening. First use a knif before any heating to just score the sealant. Next put in the oven for 220* for 15 min. Work quickly as the glue will reset. Patience is key here. Plan on three trips to oven so in your head split the headlights into three sections. Do the top corner last as this is the trickiest.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you very much. I take note of that.

Just put the oven 220 degrees and insert the headlights inside or preheated to 220 before? I retry the heating of each trip 15 minutes again?


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

I need grind the back of the reflector bowl?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Preheat first. Mini h1? Yea just got to make the opening wide enough for the projector nut to fit. 

Work on 1 headlight at a time. Leave the oven at 220 for the entire process.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't forget to check the back of the headlight for screws. I think there is 1 by the blinker.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Preheat first. Mini h1? Yea just got to make the opening wide enough for the projector nut to fit.
> 
> Work on 1 headlight at a time. Leave the oven at 220 for the entire process.


Thanks.

I wanted to try the new Morimoto Mini D2S 3.0 X Lens projectors (Square version) with Ocular 2.0 shroud for the X lens projectors.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

That'll fit no problem and I believe just like the Mini H1s these require no or minimal cutting to the housing.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

I've found a professionnal retrofitter and with OEM replica housings, Morimoto Mini D2S 3.0 X Lens (Square), Ocular shroud and all installation for 765$ It is a good price?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Its tough to say because your in Canada so I don't know what the going rate there is. But let me break down what I've seen here in NY. Headlights can be had on Rock Auto for $180 and most professionals charge ~$500 for the Mini h1 jobs which would equal under $700 with shipping. So $765 sounds good given your special requested projectors.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

$765 is just for new OEM replica housings and Morimoto Mini projector. No bulbs, no ballast, no relay because I have already these accessories.

This is with BlackFlameCustom recommanded by TRS


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Those guys do great work but that seems high without all the ballasts and wiring. Have you looked at HID Illusionz - HID Illusionz They have a good promotion on the mini h1s.


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

I need take a decision ... I would do it myself but I'm afraid to damage my headlights.

I save more than $400!


----------

